
Covid-19: Effect of Calcifediol Treatment - boshomi
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7456194/
======
boshomi
This work (based on a parallel pilot randomized open label, double-masked
clinical trial) fits to the new Bradykinin Hypothesis [1][2]

[1] Michael R Garvin et.al.
[https://elifesciences.org/articles/59177](https://elifesciences.org/articles/59177)

[2] euronews.com: A supercomputer analysed data on COVID-19 and helped come up
with this new hypothesis [https://www.euronews.com/2020/09/05/a-supercomputer-
analysed...](https://www.euronews.com/2020/09/05/a-supercomputer-analysed-
data-on-covid-19-and-helped-come-up-with-this-new-hypothesis)

